# Per Button Abfrage starten aber wie ?



## Roumeo (20. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe in Access eine Insert Abfrage erstellt, die per Buttondruck gestartet werden soll. Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie ich dem Button sage, dass er die Abfrage ausführt, wenn  er gedrückt wurde ? 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe

Martin


----------



## Slizzzer (20. März 2008)

Moin!

Füge den Button in Dein Formular per Assistent ein. Da kannst Du auswählen, was passieren soll, wenn der Button gedrückt wird. 
(Diverse -> Abfrage ausführen)
Der Assistent erstellt dann den VBA-Code.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Roumeo (20. März 2008)

Schonmal schönen Dank für deine Hilfe, jedoch habe ich vergessen zu sagen, dass ich mit Seiten Arbeiten muss also mit den HTML Seiten die Access erstellt....

Dort geht das leider nicht... Gibt es auch einen anderen Weg ?


----------



## Slizzzer (20. März 2008)

Oh, ja. Die Info wäre hilfreich gewesen 

Mit den Dingern habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen. Sorry!:-(


----------



## Roumeo (20. März 2008)

Danke trotzdem, vielleicht hat ja wer anders noch nen Tipp für mich!


----------

